#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  NIT Surathkal 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

## saloni

This is a thread for NIT Surathkal 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion.

Click here for NIT Surathkal 2012 Admissions | Cut - Offs



Hey there FaaDoOs......Can't seem to find a thread for discussing NIT Surathkal Queries!! 

I am posting the Cut Offs for AIEEE for last year & Placements for the college for various branches here.....Hope it helps.....:l_book::l_good_luck:

*Cut Offs(for Open Category - HS)*
Chemical - AIR13168
Civil - AIR 14793
Comp Sc -AIR 7914
Electrical and Electronics - AIR 9014
EC - AIR 5097
IT- AIR 13018
Mechanical - AIR 11422
Meta - AIR 15864
Mining - AIR 18698

*Placements*


*All you FaaDoOs can ask me specific category wise cutoffs and know about your chances!!! Other queries regarding hostel, fees, mess, placements, campus, etc are welcome!!!*





  Similar Threads: DCE/DTU Delhi 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IT BHU 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IIT Roorkee 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IIT Guwahati 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IIT Madras 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------


## adi999

Do the hostels have internet connections in the rooms??? if not does an 3G or other wireless dongle work there?
How often is non-veg served in the north Indian mess and how is the overall food quality in the mess?

----------


## kish

Hey Adi,
All hostels have a central computer room...
Most students use CDMA dongles in case they want to use internet in their rooms.....Tata Photon works best.....
There is a separate non veg mess where you can have really tasty non veg food....Also there is a separate North Indian mess known as Bombay Mess!!!

----------


## utshav

IS Information technology a good branch to choose .. i m not getting any other branch in Surathkal and i want to get in one of the top three NITs any how... and i m getting chemical and civil in the other two... ( Trichy and Warangal)... which would be the best option...??

----------


## saloni

> IS Information technology a good branch to choose .. i m not getting any other branch in Surathkal and i want to get in one of the top three NITs any how... and i m getting chemical and civil in the other two... ( Trichy and Warangal)... which would be the best option...??


IT is definitely a good branch.......placements are awesome!! Other options are equally good....depends on what u wanna do in life.....whats ur goal?

----------


## utshav

The location of nit surathkal certainly adds to its credit..... but I also wanted to know that are there good coaching classes in vicinity of the campus who prepare students for MBA (GMAT /  CAT) ??

----------


## saloni

> The location of nit surathkal certainly adds to its credit..... but I also wanted to know that are there good coaching classes in vicinity of the campus who prepare students for MBA (GMAT /  CAT) ??


There are a lot of good coaching centers around......actually the coaching centres make a rush to get good places near the campus so that NIT Surathkal students can join them....U see the only ppl who qualify for IIMs in the town are from our college ;) So dont worry about that.......

----------


## proten

can i get mechanical or chemical with 200 marks in aieee 2011 under general category all india basis??

----------


## saloni

> can i get mechanical or chemical with 200 marks in aieee 2011 under general category all india basis??


HEy Proten,
You can get Chem but not Mech!!

----------


## proten

> HEy Proten,
> You can get Chem but not Mech!!


ok thanks.. in which round can i get chemical?

----------


## saloni

> ok thanks.. in which round can i get chemical?


U ll get it in either the 4th or 5th round....

----------


## Rahulojha

hey i m expecting 223 marks in dis year's aieee paper.......can i get mechanical or electrical

----------


## lara

> hey i m expecting 223 marks in dis year's aieee paper.......can i get mechanical or electrical



Which state candidate are you & which category???

On the basis of AI,Gen, you have a chance in the 5th or later rounds....

----------


## Rahulojha

i m a delhi candidate nd general

----------


## saloni

> i m a delhi candidate nd general


Lara is spot on then.....you have a chance in 5th round or later.....

----------


## chiragdude

How is IT Department at NIT Surathkal? I mean except this table above, what are the records for other years?

----------


## saloni

> How is IT Department at NIT Surathkal? I mean except this table above, what are the records for other years?


U wanna know the placement records?

----------


## chiragdude

Yeah.. precisely so.

----------


## saloni

> Yeah.. precisely so.


Well last batch's the placements were something like this :- 

Avg: 4.96 lakhs
Highest:12 lakhs
Lowest: 3 lakhs
Median: 4 lakhs

All the eligible students were placed....

----------


## Jayesh Patil

can i gt elec with 160 marks??? i am obc candidate from maharashtra

----------


## saloni

> can i gt elec with 160 marks??? i am obc candidate from maharashtra


[MENTION=13516]Jayesh Patil[/MENTION]: u can expect to get a rank of arnd 17000......

With this rank u cannot expect to get EEE in NIT Surathkal......

Do u have any other branch choice??

---------- Post added at 09:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 AM ----------




> can i gt elec with 160 marks??? i am obc candidate from maharashtra


[MENTION=13516]Jayesh Patil[/MENTION]: u can expect to get a rank of arnd 17000......

With this rank u cannot expect to get EEE in NIT Surathkal......

Do u have any other branch choice??

----------


## dicap

at AIR 9176 what can i get ........ and till which round ??!!

----------


## saloni

> at AIR 9176 what can i get ........ and till which round ??!!


U can get mining and meta by third round......Civil, Chemical & IT by 5th round.....

----------


## ayuboy

can i get NIT Surathkal with 14k rank, outside karnataka, gen category.....

----------


## SATADRU

A very good evening to every one.I m new to this website
I am from west bengal and belong to sc.

B arch  Scores in aieee 2011 are:-

*All India Rank**Overall*24011 *Category*1617 *State Rank* *Overall* 799 *Category* 84 can U please suggest me if i can get nit surathkal

----------


## saloni

> A very good evening to every one.I m new to this website
> I am from west bengal and belong to sc.
> 
> B arch  Scores in aieee 2011 are:-
> 
> *All India Rank**Overall*24011 *Category*1617 *State Rank* *Overall* 799 *Category* 84 can U please suggest me if i can get nit surathkal


We dont have BArch course!!

----------


## Naga Sirisha

hey my air overall rank is 14696 and air category is 2538 .i belong to ap nd obc category can i get it in nit-surathkal if so in which round can i expect?plss do reply at the earliest pls........

----------


## saloni

> hey my air overall rank is 14696 and air category is 2538 .i belong to ap nd obc category can i get it in nit-surathkal if so in which round can i expect?plss do reply at the earliest pls........


Hey, 
I have already replied to that in the AIEEE cut offs thread!!!

----------


## Naga Sirisha

ya thanks nd r u sure dat i will get by the 3rd round ? c i am not asking all these 2 irritate u i just want to inform to my parents bcoz they r also nervous abt my admission like me

----------


## saloni

> ya thanks nd r u sure dat i will get by the 3rd round ? c i am not asking all these 2 irritate u i just want to inform to my parents bcoz they r also nervous abt my admission like me


Look, I can only make a judgement based on past results and cut offs, I am not GOD to say things for sure.....if earth continues to rotate from west to east and sun continues to rise everyday, u ll in all probabilities get it in 3rd round!

----------


## priya.y

Hello... :(hi): 
My AIR is 32032 in aieee 2011.... :(: 
My performance hasn't been good in this exam but I belong to the obc(ncl) category.
My all india category rank is 6862.
Can I expect a seat in chemical or IT branch of nit surathkal...???
please reply......... :(talk):

----------


## saloni

> Hello...
> My AIR is 32032 in aieee 2011....
> My performance hasn't been good in this exam but I belong to the obc(ncl) category.
> My all india category rank is 6862.
> Can I expect a seat in chemical or IT branch of nit surathkal...???
> please reply.........


U can get chemical, mining and meta by the fifth round....IT is a touch and go case......may be u can get it in 6th or 7th round...but its a risk...

----------


## priya.y

Thank You Saloni...
So if I get chemical in the fifth round,should I wait for the 7th round or take chemical in the 5th round itself...???
please reply....

----------


## saloni

> Thank You Saloni...
> So if I get chemical in the fifth round,should I wait for the 7th round or take chemical in the 5th round itself...???
> please reply....


Take chemical....and try for branch change after 1st yr......waiting till 7th round will be risky...

----------


## priya.y

hey Saloni....
Can u please tell me how the placements are in nit surathkal in chemical branch..???
and can u please tell me what should my cgpa be for a branch change...???

----------


## saloni

> hey Saloni....
> Can u please tell me how the placements are in nit surathkal in chemical branch..???
> and can u please tell me what should my cgpa be for a branch change...???


Avg:4.65 lakhs
Lowest:3 lakhs
Highest: 8 lakhs

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------

As high as possible.....u never know how many seats are there for grabs.....anythign above 7.5-8 will be good...

----------


## priya.y

Hi Saloni.... :(hi): 
Thank You for all your information.
Can you please tell me the placements in nit surathkal in information technology branch...???
And according to u is waiting for aieee results better as I have chances of getting chemical or should I plan for long term for a better rank next year..???
Please reply.......

----------


## Naga Sirisha

ya thank u.should i opt for it in nit-surathkal or should i w8 for other rounds to get cs in nit-w as ap is my home state

----------


## sethi

sir i have got AIR 10354 can i get cse,ee,,eee if not which branch would i will able to get....in nit suratkal
i m from chd.. gen cat......

----------


## skk

hi,my air is 24177,can i get mining in surathkal by the last round,what is the average salary and maximum package for mining for the past two years?

----------


## saloni

> hi,my air is 24177,can i get mining in surathkal by the last round,what is the average salary and maximum package for mining for the past two years?


Avg: 3.6 lakhs
Highest: 4 lakhs
Lowest: 2.7 lakhs

----------


## skk

is it possible to apply for a branch change at the end of first year in nit surathkal?if so,what is the criteria?

----------


## saloni

> is it possible to apply for a branch change at the end of first year in nit surathkal?if so,what is the criteria?


Rules governing branch change are-

CHANGE OF BRANCH:
7.1 Normally a student admitted to a particular branch of the undergraduate programme will
continue studying in that branch till completion. However, the Institute may permit a student
admitted through AIEEE to change from one branch of studies to another after the first two
semesters. Such changes will be permitted, in accordance with the provisions laid down
hereinafter, by the concerned competent authority.
7.2 Normally, only those students will be eligible for consideration of a change of branch, after
the second semester, who have –
a) completed all the common credits required in the first two semesters of their studies, in
their first attempt;
b) obtained a SGPA of not less than 8.00 (7.00 for SC/ST) in both the FIRST as well as
the SECOND semester;
7.3 Application for change of branch must be made by the intending eligible students in the
prescribed form and to be submitted before the last working day of the second semester as
announced in the academic calendar.
7.4 Change of branch shall be strictly in order of merit of the applicants. For this purpose the
CGPA obtained at the end of the second semester shall be considered. In case of a tie, the
AIEEE rank of the applicants will be considered. The change of branch is permitted only to
vacancies as per eligibility and category of admission.
7.5 A common CGPA List shall be prepared at the end of the second semester, category wise to
consider students for branch change.
7.6 The applicants may be allowed a change in branch, strictly in order of inter se merit,
subjected to the limitations as given below:
(a) The actual number of students in the third semester in any particular branch to which
the transfer is to be made, should not exceed the sanctioned strength and the actual
number of students in any branch from which transfer is being sought does not fall
below 75% of the total sanctioned intake.
(b) If a student S1 is not permitted to change from branch A to B due to the clause 7.6 (a)
above, any other student S2 from any branch with CGPA less than S1 will also not be
permitted to change to branch B.
7.7 The process of change of branch shall be completed on the first day of registration for the
third semester courses.

----------


## samyuukthakodali

I got 6461 air(general) from andhra pradesh. Can i get ece.eee.cse or specify the branches in nit surathkal.

----------


## saloni

> I got 6461 air(general) from andhra pradesh. Can i get ece.eee.cse or specify the branches in nit surathkal.


Civil, Chemical, IT,Meta, Mining....

----------


## priya.y

Hello...... :(hi): 
Can I be sure of getting chemical branch in nit surathkal or in any other good nit with an AIR of 32000 as I belong to OBC category....???
If there is no surity, I need to join a coaching centre for longterm classes and the last date for enrollment closes before all the rounds of aieee counselling are over...
So can I rely on my rank or be sure of getting chemical in nit surathkal....???
Please reply...........

----------


## coolsajal4

i got air-12336(general) can i get civil or mech. please suggest me. and wat r the placements for civil?? please help??

----------


## priya.y

Hello...... :(hi): 
Can I be sure of getting chemical branch in nit surathkal or in any other good nit with an AIR of 32000 as I belong to OBC category....???
If there is no surity, I need to join a coaching centre for longterm classes and the last date for enrollment closes before all the rounds of aieee counselling are over...
So can I rely on my rank and be sure of getting chemical in nit surathkal....???
Please reply...........

----------


## saloni

> Hello......
> Can I be sure of getting chemical branch in nit surathkal or in any other good nit with an AIR of 32000 as I belong to OBC category....???
> If there is no surity, I need to join a coaching centre for longterm classes and the last date for enrollment closes before all the rounds of aieee counselling are over...
> So can I rely on my rank or be sure of getting chemical in nit surathkal....???
> Please reply...........


Hi,
Sorry for the late reply.....Totally understand ur anxiety...Is Surathkal ur last and only option...u can have others too......

I can only predict based on past trends and as per that u might just make it in 5th round.......but if bad luck strikes u might not get chemical in NIT Surathkal.....i wud say u have 50-50 chances....

Why not go for other colleges?

---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------




> i got air-12336(general) can i get civil or mech. please suggest me. and wat r the placements for civil?? please help??


Civil - maybe but too risky....u cant get before 5th round.....
MEch - no chance...

----------


## priya.y

Thank You Saloni.......
According to the past trends,my chances of getting into NIT Surathkal are more than getting into other famous NITs like warangal,trichy,nagpur,etc....
Can u tell me few other good colleges where I have chances of getting a good branch...???
How are the placements in metallurgical engineering in NIT Surathkal...???

----------


## saloni

> Thank You Saloni.......
> According to the past trends,my chances of getting into NIT Surathkal are more than getting into other famous NITs like warangal,trichy,nagpur,etc....
> Can u tell me few other good colleges where I have chances of getting a good branch...???
> How are the placements in metallurgical engineering in NIT Surathkal...???


The prob with ur rank is that u are on the edge of so many institutes!  Maybe NIT Durgapur....but all good colleges close at around 25-30k for OBCs for Chem...bad luck  :(:   :(:

----------


## priya.y

What exactly is a spot round...????

----------


## saloni

> What exactly is a spot round...????


Spot round is for candidates who havent got admission and are available for it....In spot round, one has to go to a Reporting Center and register for the subsequent round...

----------


## coolsajal4

i got 12336 rank air .can i get information technology?? wat are its scope in future??

----------


## saloni

> i got 12336 rank air .can i get information technology?? wat are its scope in future??


IT is a little difficult....maybe i 5th round....are u willing to wait that long ?

----------


## coolsajal4

what is the risk for waiting that long??

----------


## nsit2010

> what is the risk for waiting that long??


risk is all the seats might be gone by that time!!

----------


## cool.taniya

can i get any branch with 18k rank???

----------


## saloni

> can i get any branch with 18k rank???


No!! not possible.....maybe meta....but that too is diff...

----------


## skk

my air is 24177,can i get meta by fifth round,i know last year meta closed at 18k,but is there any chance that it may come down?

----------


## cool.taniya

> my air is 24177,can i get meta by fifth round,i know last year meta closed at 18k,but is there any chance that it may come down?


There is very rare chances for the cut off to com down by 6k.
Keep ur fingers crossed n see wat happens!!!

----------


## coolsajal4

can you please tell me abt placements of info. tech. at surathkal??

----------


## saloni

> can you please tell me abt placements of info. tech. at surathkal??


Avg is arnd 5 lakhs in IT....Highest is 12 lakhs....

----------


## pankaj7

which is better cse or it ? in terms of placement salaries alone ..

----------


## adi999

ho pankaj I think your placement salaries depend on the stuff you do in college so IT can give you a high salary if you do really good. on average im sure CSE students get higher salaries. and the highest salary is definitely higher for CSE students

----------


## coolsajal4

air-12336(open) . hs.-m.p. should i wait till 5th round for info tech or chemical at surathkal??

----------


## shamanix

Hi.. 
I want to know a bit more about the hostel facilities there.. no wifi? actually im opting for Mtech admission there. The beach.. are we allowed to go out there anytime? and the entry time?
Im sorry if these questions seem a bit foolish ..

----------


## saloni

> which is better cse or it ? in terms of placement salaries alone ..


CSE ofcourse!!! I am sorry for the late reply...was on a holiday!!!!

----------


## saloni

> air-12336(open) . hs.-m.p. should i wait till 5th round for info tech or chemical at surathkal??


Yes, u shud...looking at the trends u ll get it......

----------


## faadoo.nitika

This is a close thread, Click here for NIT Surathkal 2012 admissions | Cut - Offs

----------

